# the end of all satellite tv?



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

There's a scary scenario that would basically end all satellite tv, gps, spy sats, etc. It's a cascade effect, or domino effect, of increasing space debris ending our ability ot launch *anything* into space and destroying everything that's currently there.

The NY Times had an excellent story about it recently. xxx.groupsrv.com/science/about198594.html (replace the xxx with www)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> The NY Times had an excellent story about it recently. xxx.groupsrv.com/science/about198594.html (replace the xxx with www)


Meteors and other projectiles have always been a concern. Space is relatively large and the newest satellites are about as big as a bus.

There isn't much "space junk" up in the Clarke Belt and what is there is "stationary" by definition.

Yes, it is a doubtless a thought provoking story, but it is less important than they make it seem.


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

The NY times also has run articles about Global Freezing, and warming.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Kentstater said:


> The NY times also has run articles about Global Freezing, and warming.


But they're experts on junk!


----------



## La Push Commercial Codman (Jan 5, 2007)

islesfan said:


> But they're experts on junk!


 Praise The Lord, This shouldn't happen, but whose all up there is satellite cell phone service, satellite radio, satellite tv, and GPS. I use the GPS for traffic and Highway, with built in Traffic pulse voice activated. If God intended for a metoer shower, Then he attended. You have to hope satellite providers have insurance for there satellites.. I hope New York report is not truthful.

Sincerely TOM.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

islesfan said:


> But they're experts on junk!


Your a a very perseptive person.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> I hope New York report is not truthful.


Ofcourse it's not. What else would you expect from the NY Slimes?


----------



## mapod (Feb 9, 2007)

Bob Coxner said:


> There's a scary scenario that would basically end all satellite tv, gps, spy sats, etc. It's a cascade effect, or domino effect, of increasing space debris ending our ability ot launch *anything* into space and destroying everything that's currently there.
> 
> The NY Times had an excellent story about it recently. xxx.groupsrv.com/science/about198594.html (replace the xxx with www)


No TV???? Thats crazy talk!!! Be away with you evil no TV speaking person! 
  reach:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

harsh said:


> Space is relatively large...


:sure: I suppose one could say that...I've always thought so myself.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Sounds like something Waste Management should look in to. It may come to the point that a cleanup of near space will be required but not in the near future. I think allot of the space junk eventually falls to earth and burns up in the atmosphere (I hope :lol: ). Sats that have been abandoned have fallen. Didn't a big Russian sat with a nuclear power supply fall awhile back?

It is necessary for geosynchronous sats to be monitored and tweaked to keep them in the proper position.


----------



## BaldEagle (Jun 19, 2006)

NY Times? They're still in business?


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

BaldEagle said:


> NY Times? They're still in business?


!rolling


----------

